# First cat of the year . . . .and a fox.



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Finally able to get some cages on the ground Tuesday. Headed a little ways up North to get into a little colder weather. Went back Wednesday and this cat and a fox. Stats: Tom, 17 3/4 lbs, 40 inches.
Here he is in the cage:








Belly at the truck:








On the Stretcher:








Fur (still got a little dust on the fur but its long and looking good):








Next to the Fox:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great catch, good looking cat!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

_outstanding!!!!!!! congrats on the catches!_


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats a real nice tom, man! I've got a dozen cages left that I would love to put out before moving to TX. After following a couple of AZ trappers last year, I just don't know if it's going to be worth it?

What are your thoughts? Back in CO it made a lot more sense to me. Can we at least pay for our expenses with cats out here?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job DG !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice bobcat! $$$


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Chris Miller said:


> Thats a real nice tom, man! I've got a dozen cages left that I would love to put out before moving to TX. After following a couple of AZ trappers last year, I just don't know if it's going to be worth it?
> 
> What are your thoughts? Back in CO it made a lot more sense to me. Can we at least pay for our expenses with cats out here?


so you don't need them cages? I would start trapping again because I can't shoot crap around here. I go out last night and made 3 stands nothing. I get home and pull out the call, make two barks and howl and a pack of coyote go nuts?


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Thats a real nice tom, man! I've got a dozen cages left that I would love to put out before moving to TX. After following a couple of AZ trappers last year, I just don't know if it's going to be worth it? What are your thoughts? Back in CO it made a lot more sense to me. Can we at least pay for our expenses with cats out here?


Nah, you cant make any money with these western cats out here, best to stay home and let me go catch them all! HA HA HA HA HA HA Chris, you can most definitely make money with these cats. In the lower desert (below 3000-3500') probably not worth a lot of money right now. Up north and where its COLD (5000-9000') YES you can make A LOT of money on cats. I wouldnt waste my time on the cats down low right now, but come late Dec, Jan, and Feb, you bet Im gonna be taking advantage of the cats in the desert.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the trapping, furring up real nice.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go, very nice cat and gray.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

DesertGhost said:


> Nah, you cant make any money with these western cats out here, best to stay home and let me go catch them all! HA HA HA HA HA HA Chris, you can most definitely make money with these cats. In the lower desert (below 3000-3500') probably not worth a lot of money right now. Up north and where its COLD (5000-9000') YES you can make A LOT of money on cats. I wouldnt waste my time on the cats down low right now, but come late Dec, Jan, and Feb, you bet Im gonna be taking advantage of the cats in the desert.


Haha... I guess I should have specified desert cats. I don't really want a line that's 2 hours from me.... no time for it right now.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

[sub]Nice cat, what size and brand of cage trap do you use? [/sub]

[sub]Chris Big Bend Cats are worth some money just make sure they are prime and full furred before you start trapping.[/sub]

[sub]Chris is you are selling cage traps at a deal let me know. ET/ Round Rock[/sub]


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice thanks for sharing DG.


----------



## counttepesh (Nov 17, 2012)

sweet cat


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice fox and kitty. What did you use for bait? Did you get the fox in a cage too?


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

coyotejon, I used a couple different lures. and yes, the fox was caught in a cage as well.


----------

